# AUtonomo but only earning 500 euros a month.



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Question for those who are on autonono or are clued up.

If i earn 500 euros a month is there anything i can do to reduce the autonono payment ?

I started last year but the business hasnt worked out.
Found new work with a foreign company for work in Spain.

My autonomo currently is 192 euros a month so not the full whack.

Seems way excessive considering the work is set and i dont command how much i get paid....

gracias


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pescador said:


> Question for those who are on autonono or are clued up.
> 
> If i earn 500 euros a month is there anything i can do to reduce the autonono payment ?
> 
> ...


What you can do now, is alta & baja (go on & off) autónomo for part months. So if you have no work, & baja, then the payment is reduced for that month, or suspended until you start again.

I'm not sure if there's a limit to how often you can do this - & I also have a feeling that while you're on the reduced rate you can't. 

Speak to your gestor to find out for sure.

Bear in mind though, that if you use the gestor to do teh paperwork for the alta & baja, they'll charge you.

If you do it yourself it won't cost you anything.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> What you can do now, is alta & baja (go on & off) autónomo for part months. So if you have no work, & baja, then the payment is reduced for that month, or suspended until you start again.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a limit to how often you can do this - & I also have a feeling that while you're on the reduced rate you can't.
> 
> ...


Thanks.
I read you can baja 3 times (might be 4 with the latest autonono change).
That wouldn't be an option as the work tends to be 6 or 7 days apart... falling on one or two days.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Even if the situation is uncomfortable, you might be well advised to stick with it because one of Pedro Sanchez's prime objectives in his (potentially) short tenure is to implement a sliding contribution mechanism, linked to earnings.
I'd like to think that he'll get that through despite the obvious strong opposition.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Even if the situation is uncomfortable, you might be well advised to stick with it because one of Pedro Sanchez's prime objectives in his (potentially) short tenure is to implement a sliding contribution mechanism, linked to earnings.
> I'd like to think that he'll get that through despite the obvious strong opposition.


I hope i can.
If they get this changed it would be so helpful.
There must be many many people who cant be declaring as they wouldn't have money to live on...
I cant see it out for a while but long term i doubt it.

Thanks btw


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> What you can do now, is alta & baja (go on & off) autónomo for part months. So if you have no work, & baja, then the payment is reduced for that month, or suspended until you start again.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a limit to how often you can do this - & I also have a feeling that while you're on the reduced rate you can't.
> 
> ...


You can go Baja on the reduced rate as I did. What you can’t do is go Baja for more than two months. Otherwise your reduced payments are stopped


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how much of this article is still relevant but it offers some insights.

https://elpais.com/elpais/2015/12/07/inenglish/1449476877_862537.html

It is argued that if your earnings are at below minimum wage then you shouldn't need to even register but in the same breathe they state it's not clear cut.
A good asesoria could potentially get all your paid tax money back.
Maybe.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> I'm not sure how much of this article is still relevant but it offers some insights.
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2015/12/07/inenglish/1449476877_862537.html
> 
> ...


For sure you'd get the income tax back - I look on it as a saving scheme! I don't get all that I pay beack, but I get a good sized rebate every summer. 

The autónomo payment is tax deductible, too.


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> I'm not sure how much of this article is still relevant but it offers some insights.
> 
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2015/12/07/inenglish/1449476877_862537.html
> 
> ...



Thanks.
That one might do the trick.
The work isnt regular and im not guaranteed to win a job.
Gonna have o speak with my abogado...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

el pescador said:


> Thanks.
> That one might do the trick.
> The work isnt regular and im not guaranteed to win a job.
> Gonna have o speak with my abogado...


Remember though. No autonomo payment no health care y benefits


----------



## Antoni88 (Sep 23, 2018)

el pescador said:


> Thanks.
> I read you can baja 3 times (might be 4 with the latest autonono change).
> That wouldn't be an option as the work tends to be 6 or 7 days apart... falling on one or two days.


What is being suggested is that you don´t have to stop your activity, you just invoice the clients when you are on _alta_. Of course how easily you can pull that off depends on the type of business you have.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Antoni88 said:


> What is being suggested is that you don´t have to stop your activity, you just invoice the clients when you are on _alta_. Of course how easily you can pull that off depends on the type of business you have.


No. You don’t do any work otherwise you are not Baja


----------

